# What is this ???



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

I saw this growing on my Altenanthera Reineckii before, didn't think about taking pictures then. I saw it growing again today. I am thinking this has to be a sort of algae as every green leaf of this plant is full of some kind of green dots on them for the last week or so. This seems to have been growing from one of those green dots. Is this green thread algae ?










I am also attaching pics of the leaves for a better idea about what I am talking about.



















I also found some brown slimy residue on the glass when I ran my finger across it. Is that brown algae ? 

I am literally a first time algae grower and I need help how to fix these :help:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The dark green spots is Green Spot Algae (GSA) and can be caused by too much iron, bright light on slow growing plants, low Phosphates, or any combination of these. 

The brown residue is likely diatoms and is common in new set-ups and low-light areas.

Otocinclus will eat diatoms, or you can just wipe the glass often until the tank settles in (which could be half a year IME) . For the GSA, either test your water/ferts and dose accordingly, or tinker with less iron and more phos and see if that helps. 

-Dave


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

OK, to start with, am dosing Fleet every morning and will see what happens. I trimmed the plant yesterday, got rid of the old leaves which seems to be the ones that got affected. Also moved the plant where it won't get direct light.

Appreciate your help !


----------

